# Tractor wont stay running without almost full choke



## AlwaysMowing (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a #13101 16HP GTX HYDRO GARDEN TRACTOR

I'm thinking this problem is not unique to the Troy-Bilt or Bolens, so figured I'll post it here under general. 

I was having a problem where my fuel filter was only about 20% full .... and the tractor was not starting after you shut it off for a while. 

I replaced the impulse fuel pump today, checked the hoses and also ran some new 1/4" fuel line from the pump over to the carburetor (I noticed that this section of fuel line was about 2" too short and as a result, had kinked just enough to reduce fuel flow.)

So now the fuel level in the filter is at least 80% all the time when the tractor is running. 

I get a somewhat stable idle for 6 to 8 seconds then a stumble where it seems to not get fuel for a second or so...then the sequence just keeps repeating itself over and over.

I haven't even tried to switch on the PTO as I'm sure it will just stall out. 

*However...the big problem remains. I still have to run it on at least 80% choke and no less than 75% throttle to keep it running....any less of either one and it stalls out. * The choke seems to be the only thing keeping it running. 

I already took the top of the carb off, cleaned out the float bowl and checked the seat and float. Everything looked alright.

Is it likely that there is debris blocking up something in the carb itself and I need to completely remove it for a full cleaning?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Could be there is something blocking a fuel passage. IF this is a rear mounted tank, I'd insp the hise from the tank forward. Couple yrs back I had to replace my fuel hose as it was looking shot and signs of fuel leaking. Replaced the hose and fuel issues went away. ALso make sure the tank vent is open.


----------



## AlwaysMowing (Jun 2, 2013)

Just a follow up. 

I ended having to remove the carb...along with all sort of engine heat shields and brackets nad linkages and bolts of all varieties. Hours of work about 4 hours to get it all off), just to get the manifold and carb assembly off. Unfortunately, you can't just unbolt the carb, because the bolts go in from the bottom..so you have to pull it all off. 

Real convenient...huh?

Once I pulled the carb and took it apart it was packed full of crud. I think that the the problem occurred because I used dry gas that contained a cleaning agent. All the crud broke free (apparently all at once) and completely gummed the carb up. Gum is the right way to describe it. 

After cleaning it all up and re-assembling it, (another 4 hours) it works again. It just goes to show how easily a bunch of gummy residue can ruin your day.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## AlwaysMowing (Jun 2, 2013)

Sure..I should have updated this a few days ago...without following up, its hard for others to see how things got rectified. 

Especially if they have the same issues. This site is a wealth of all things tractors information. Amazing how just a little gunk could cause so much trouble. 

And by the way, prior to taking it all apart I tried to shove some very thin wire (bread bag twist tie, with the waxy paper burnt off) into various holes..but the was just too much gunk in there. However, it did run just a little bit when I did that so it was more or less a good diagnostic thing.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

AlwaysMowing said:


> Sure..I should have updated this a few days ago...without following up, its hard for others to see how things got rectified.
> 
> Especially if they have the same issues. This site is a wealth of all things tractors information. Amazing how just a little gunk could cause so much trouble.
> 
> And by the way, prior to taking it all apart I tried to shove some very thin wire (bread bag twist tie, with the waxy paper burnt off) into various holes..but the was just too much gunk in there. However, it did run just a little bit when I did that so it was more or less a good diagnostic thing.


Glad you got it fixed and thanks for the end result...it may very well help someone with the same problem!


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

ethanol gas is a Carburetors nightmare.

It probably cleaned the walls off your gas tank along with ripping into your old gas line and gummed everything up.

You may notice that Gas line is about 300% higher in price then it was a few years ago. New stuff is Ethanol proof. Of course this federal ethanol mandate ends up trickling down to our wallets.


----------

